

Google "verbatim" search - dsr_
http://support.google.com/websearch/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1734130

======
sp332
For the curious: if you want to make a bookmarklet or something: just add
&tbs=li:1 to the end of the URL to enable "verbatim" mode.

------
BinaryAcid
Wouldn't putting your search term in quotes have the same affect?

